# Full grown?



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Hight wise dogs stop growing at about a year but then they will fill out and "mature" out at about two years. 22" is about normal for a bitch.


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Large breeds stop growing between 18-24 months, they become an "adult" about 2 years. A Standard Poodle is anything over 15 inches from shoulder and the average size for a male would be around 25 inches and a female 23 inches. But these are just averages, your girl might grow different! Good luck


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree with PP, med/large dogs usually stop growing in height at about 12-18months, but continue to fill out for another year or so. My Rottie didn't stop filling out until almost 4yrs and he's still on the thin side, LOL!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose never really filled out... still a skinny short guy!! L O L


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed with everyone above... Bigger dogs hit their top height in 12 months to 18 months, but can take up to about 4 years to actually fill out and look like a mature dog.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is my rule. Fisrt year height, second year girth, thrid year brain. By third year they have calmed and are listening fully most training is done by then too. Our shep mix in now coming out of her second year and she has finally filled out and is now listening alot better. This proves right more than wrong with all breeds of dogs. Ofcourse some will mature fast or slower but usually by 3 it has all conected.


----------

